# Vertigo VSM-3



## tokatila (Dec 4, 2015)

Just purchased this yesterday from plugin-alliance's Christmas calendar offer after testing the trial volume matched (using the Perception plugin, another great plugin to use when testing so that loudness doesn't fool you). 

I don't know what the voodoo this does, but wow. I'm impressed. 

And the best thing it that it allows you to monitor just the distortion part separately for 2nd and 3rd order harmonics and since this is Brainworx's stuff, there is of course an MS option, for just saturating "the wings".


----------

